
"The popularity of Dropbox" according to Syncplicity co-founder Isaac Hall - bgraves
http://www.quora.com/Dropbox/Why-is-Dropbox-more-popular-than-other-tools-with-similar-functionality/answer/Isaac-Hall
======
bgraves
All of the answers on this Quora post were worth reading, but this one really
stands out.

Isaac Hall gives a breakdown on just how his service (Syncplicity) missed the
mark which the "Dropbox kids" nailed so effectively.

Personally, I have recommended Dropbox to many "normal" people in my
life...friends, colleagues, family members that can't be bothered
troubleshooting their disk quotas, overwrites, etc. To be honest, I'm
surprised that Google has never delivered on the much-hyped Google Drive which
has never materialized, but would probably be popular to the masses. I would
love to have Google address the data back-up problem as they've addressed the
email problem (which lead obviously to GMail).

Another great quote from this post: _If you're starting a new company, the
best thing you can do is keep your feature set small and focused. Do one thing
as best as you possibly can. Your users will beg and beg for more
functionality. They will tell you their problems and ask you to fix it. My
philosophy is that they're right if their feature request is right only if it
works for 80% of your customers. Until you have a lot of resources, stay
focused on your core competency._

